# 18 Minute Fight



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tied Into A Big Male Yesterday That Took Exactly 18 Minutes To Bring In/ He Was Everywhere! It Was Like Reeling In A Huge Football! Also Got 2 On My Homemade Egg Sacks; It Was Only The 2nd Batch I Ever Made So I Was A Little Nervous About The Mix. Pretty Good Day Overall, Considering I Spent The 1st Part Of It At The Cleveland Clinic...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job. how big was the male. did u keep it because it sounds like u really tired it out.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

How big was the fish?
The fiesty males, sometimes just dont want to budge!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> The fiesty males, sometimes just dont want to budge!


You tend to say that a lot.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

He Weighed About 10#, But Was Only About 24". Like I Said, A Huge Football. He Revived Pretty Quickly Though...


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats on the fish... what pound test do you use 2#?...Sorry but there is no way a 24" steelie should take you 18 mins...maybe the 5 mins seemed closer to 20... you really shouldn't fight a fish that long anyways for a few different reasons...Even if it was fat enough to be in the high teens...


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry Dan, But I Looked At My Watch When I Tied Into Him; Probably Because I Was Running Late. He Was About 10" Across, And ABOUT 24". I Use 8# And 6# Fluoro, And Save My Fish Stories For The People Who Don't Know Anything About Steelheading, Not The People Who I Have Learned So Much From On This Site. What Would Be The Point?


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Congrats Tom and good job with the egg sacks


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Y-town


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice job!... sounds like is was a great battle and im sur eu had a blast.


Frank


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats!

Nice C&R!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I am of the belief that if it swims away it lives.

For those of the belief that "you tire em out too much they die"

can you site any studies? or any "I've seen it happen".

repeat: I am of the belief IF IT SWIMS AWAY IT LIVES. 

and yes I realize there is always the 0.00001% exception to the rule

and am VERY GLAD we are THIS CAUTIOUS/CARING for the fish.

and I'm not talking CRANKING em in from the depths either.....


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I've read in the Walleye Insider about studies citing delayed mortality in tournament fishing and not just deep water tournaments. A lot of it seemed related to temperature. I have also read about lactic acid build up killing fish (delayed), but that did not cite studies. I have seen plenty of fish swim away that were hooked deep only to find them floating 5 minutes later. These are not steelhead observances, but I think it is still relevant.

So...I think if it swims away, there is a good chance it will make it, but it is by no means guaranteed.

Joel


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I hear ya. But must point out

1. tournament fishing (large walleye in live well for 8 hrs==> not good)

2. I have also read about lactic acid build up killing fish (delayed), but that did not cite studies. 

No studies?

3. Hooked deep.

I guess I'm just tired of hearing that fancy shmancy oooh ahhhh must know what they are talking about "lactic acid" term being tossed around.

I've got the Krebs cycle mesmerized!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are clips from one study

http://www.acuteangling.com/Reference/C&RMortality.html

The use of specific tackle and technique parameters can directly reduce mortality, as previously demonstrated. The following presents a more detailed discussion of their actions on critical physiological aspects of catch and release fishing. 
.
.
3. Degree of exhaustion of fish  Although studies show that all measurable physiological effects of sublethal stress as a result of being caught are fully reversed within approximately 24 hours (12), it is reasonable to infer that fish played to exhaustion may suffer more serious stress than fish that are relatively rapidly landed (9). Therefore, rapid landing is safer and less likely to result in complications affecting survival after release. Strong tackle and heavy lines allow fish to be landed rapidly, avoiding exhaustion and minimizing extreme exercise and the possibility of negative stress effects. It can, therefore, be inferred that the use of heavy tackle is desirable in lowering mortality. Conversely, extremely light tackle and lower strength lines may increase the risk of exhaustion, and should be avoided.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for finding and sharing that.

To me it sounds like a typical "Today the NEJOH has learned that obese people who smoke 2 packs a day and don't exercise are more likely to die at an earlier age than those who don't"

I'm in a festive mood today


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

thats really interesting but when u think of a steelhead, these things are nothing but active fish...i bet they spend more than 15 trying to get up damns and rockmounds, so i doubt a good fight will kill them


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Here is one that sites _*118*_ catch and release _*studies*:_

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/mnr/pubs/fishing/catch_and_release_review_and_guidelines.pdf

Since we don't seem to trust the advice we give one another...I did a little research. 

"Handling and photographing a fish" 
-Keep fish in water as long as possible to minimize air exposure 
-Never place your fingers through gills or in eyes 
-Do not hold heavy fish by the jaw as this may cause damage to jaw or vertebrae 
-Hold large fish horizontally and support its body to avoid damage to internal organs 
-Use wet hands or wet cloth gloves to handle fish 
-Have camera ready prior to landing fish to minimize air exposure 
-If possibly photograph fish while still in water 


Here is some more:
BRING THE FISH IN AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE. Don't tire it out. This
is particularly important during the summer months when fish are already
stressed by high water temperatures.

KEEP THE FISH IN THE WATER. Studies have shown that exposure of
the fish to the air after exhaustive exercise may significantly reduce survival
rates.
Source: www.wildlife.utah.gov/strawberry/pdf/strawberry_brochure.pdf 

A simple google search will yield dozens of webpages and pdf's with proper catch and release guidelines published by credible sources. Not to personally attack anyone, but if you intend to release the fish there is no reason to hold it by the gills. Is it an automatic death sentence? No. Does it harm the fish? Yes. A simple way to grip a steelhead is one hand around the wrist of the tail, and the other supporting internal organs right behind the pectoral fins.

That being said, if it takes 18 minutes so be it but once it is in deserves every chance to live to fight another day if it is not going to be kept

Hope this helps and Merry Christmas!!!

reo


----------



## fishinpete (Feb 3, 2006)

Last winter I had 2 seperate instances where I caught fish from a big slow moving hole and released them only to see them floating at the top while passing the spot again on the way back to my truck. Both fish were revived before they swam away and both were lip hooked on the SS paterns. One fish was 22-24" the other 14-16". I am very certain the larger was the same fish bc/ one of its ventral fins was damaged.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

BUllseye1 said:


> He Weighed About 10#, But Was Only About 24". Like I Said, A Huge Football. He Revived Pretty Quickly Though...


24" and 10 pounds..........right. I find it incredibly hard to believe that it you that long. If it did, you should be flogged in public and exiled to Rockcliffe ford for the rest of the season. That's unacceptable as it puts a lot of stress on the fish. There's a thing on your reel called a drag, try tighting it.........


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Flog This "Junk"! How Many Times Do I Have To Say ABOUT 10# And ABOUT 24"? Any One Else Tired Of These Critics? Speak Up... And By The Way The Fish Never Left The Water And Was Barely Handled. The Scientific Data is Always Welcome, But Keep The Personal Stuff to Yourself, Tough Guy,,,


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

please give me at least partial credit for being "riot incitor" (hehehe)


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Just to be clear, I meant NO "Personal Stuff" only offering info that we all may find helpfull.

crawdiddy, in my mind you have AT LEAST partial credit   


reo


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

No Problem REO - I Think We All Know What I Was Referring To


----------



## trout9_us (Aug 28, 2006)

Steelie Junkie said:


> 24" and 10 pounds..........right. I find it incredibly hard to believe that it you that long. If it did, you should be flogged in public and exiled to Rockcliffe ford for the rest of the season. That's unacceptable as it puts a lot of stress on the fish. There's a thing on your reel called a drag, try tighting it.........


You have got to be kidding me!!! Who the hell do you think you are the fishing police? Do you think it doesn't stress fish when you hook 'em? I am so sick of people thinking their stuff doesn't stink. If you are that worried about the stress that being caught puts on a fish maybe you should quit fishing.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

trout9_us said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!! Who the hell do you think you are the fishing police? Do you think it doesn't stress fish when you hook 'em? I am so sick of people thinking their stuff doesn't stink. If you are that worried about the stress that being caught puts on a fish maybe you should quit fishing.



no but it does stress them out when u fight a fish 4 a while. i think people who r careless and don't handle there fish properly should quit fishing. and I'm sure a lot of people would agree.

P.S. I'm not referring to u bullseye. i know that u r a good fisherman.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

trout9_us said:


> You have got to be kidding me!!! Who the hell do you think you are the fishing police? Do you think it doesn't stress fish when you hook 'em? I am so sick of people thinking their stuff doesn't stink. If you are that worried about the stress that being caught puts on a fish maybe you should quit fishing.


Amen...
Personally I tryed to handle the fish with the best care possible...
If I have a feeling the fish wont swim away I will just keep it...
That has only happened to me once..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've got the Krebs cycle mesmerized!


You crack me up crawdiddy. You must be taking biochemistry this quarter.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Bullseye,

I will go fishing with ya, we will hook into double digits, and we will fight each of them for 20 minutes. It will be a blast!!! Nothing like a screaming reel early in the morning.

I like to fight them on 1lb ice line, with a featherlight rod. 

flash---------------------------out


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Flash - 'preciate It


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Not that it really matters, but lactic acid isn't even involved in the kreb's cycle.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have gas....oh wait, you said acid...forget i even mentioned this....

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Let me clarify, it does not matter in regards to the discussion of the dangers in fighting fish. I'm just saying this whole thing started because someone threw out the term lactic acid.



crawdiddy said:


> I guess I'm just tired of hearing that fancy shmancy oooh ahhhh must know what they are talking about "lactic acid" term being tossed around.
> 
> I've got the Krebs cycle mesmerized!


Then we throw out a must know what were talking about term like the "krebs cycle." If the krebs cycle was responsible for the generation of energy in fighting fish, lactic acid would not be produced.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

//sarcasm

anaerobic respiration?


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Well that study was fine and dandy.....but where is the correlation to Steelhead? I've watched guys play chrome for 10-15 minutes, drag it up on shore, yank the hook out, and literally kick it back in the river. Only to watch it swim away. 
I've 'personally' played fish that were on gravel for longer than 15 minutes, tearing off 60-75 yards of line, running me up and down the rivers, in and out of tail-outs and fast water, and you can Never rush a Steelhead in! Once landed and released, that male went right back to the hen on her redd and again begins his aggressive spawning. I then, (only a couple of times) have re-hooked, played and landed & released the same fish!
The only time I have seen these fish die is when someone who is inexperienced stick their fingers inside the gill plate, and causing them to bleed out in the river after it was thrown back.
Steelhead are just that, Steel-Headed. Just look at what they do when they run up stream fighting floods, debris, and other males just to spawn. They will violently attack each other for spawning rights, and jump great bariers just to get where the spawn begins!
Oncorhynchus Mykiss or wild Steelhead will travel the oceans for a couple years before re-entering fresh water, and leap 6-8 foot obstacles just to get home to the spot they were hatched.
Granted Lake Erie Steelhead differ substantially from 'Wild' Steelhead, but they are one tough hombre of a fish......just my $.03 cents worth..
FISH ON!
<'))}><


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Any scumbag that would kick a steelhead back into the water should lose there license forever. I first saw this unsportsmanlike act in PA. I can't imagine what type of ignorant piece of trash would think that this a proper way to release a steelhead/ trout - muchless any fish. If you are not keeping a fish (any species) you have an obligation to do everything you can to ensure the least harmful release possible - this includes not playing it until it sides up.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Master Angler said:


> Any scumbag that would kick a steelhead back into the water should lose there license forever. I first saw this unsportsmanlike act in PA. I can't imagine what type of ignorant piece of trash would think that this a proper way to release a steelhead/ trout - muchless any fish. If you are not keeping a fish (any species) you have an obligation to do everything you can to ensure the least harmful release possible - this includes not playing it until it sides up.



With that said, I guess I should say it was worth the 6 month price I had to pay for kicking him in the river after the fish!


----------

